# Hello all?



## GeminiWoodworking (Nov 4, 2020)

Thank you for the add:

If this isn't ok on your forum; Please remove and I apologize!

I'm a hobby wood worker in Calgary looking to see if any of you local talented Canadians lathe metal crib pegs.  I buy 1/8 pegs in bulk online but I am looking to have larger pegs made for bigger boards and tables.  Pegs: Approximately 2" height; tapered to 1/4 hole  -  preferably three different metals.  Something similar to the image attached, turner can make them their own design.  (no timeline)

If anyone is interested please feel free to contact me.

Thanks again,View attachment 11500


----------

